# suggest mobo for p4 2.66ghz lga 775 processor



## anand20383 (Oct 3, 2012)

hi guys,
          my mobo gigabyte ga-8i915gvm which has been a faithful servant to me for the past 10 yrs went bad yesterday.so i want to replace the mother board and reuse the parts in it.my config is p4-2.66ghz-lga 775- 1.5 GB ram (3x512mb-433mhz)-320gb WD sata hdd-LG DVD writer-mercury atx cabinet-300W smps. i wud also like to do a little upgrade and want to gift this sytem to my sister.so please suggest me a mobo which supports 2.66 ghz proc along with DDR3 rams and a pci express graphic port. also tell me the ram limit that i can put in along with that mobo and proc.please also suggest if i need to change the smps. please suggest ASAP....


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2012)

Intel 915GV chipset was released on Q3 of 2004 - so how come the mobo which is based on the same chipset served you for 10 years and if you have a 10 years old mobo you don't have a LGA 775 cpu - may be it's based on socket 478 and you won't find any DDR ram supported mobo now. So you need to sell the DDR ram you have.

Anyway, if you do have a LGA 775 cpu say P4 506 get GA-G41M-Combo and you don't need to change anything else.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 3, 2012)

^+1, Get MSI G41M-P26 Motherboard @ ~2.4k
Support upto C2D/C2Q CPU.
One PCIe x16 slot
Upto 8GB DDR3 RAM.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

^^ nice find and the pricing is just great


----------



## anand20383 (Oct 4, 2012)

thank you so much for the replies guys...



topgear said:


> Intel 915GV chipset was released on Q3 of 2004 - so how come the mobo which is based on the same chipset served you for 10 years and if you have a 10 years old mobo you don't have a LGA 775 cpu - may be it's based on socket 478 and you won't find any DDR ram supported mobo now. So you need to sell the DDR ram you have.
> 
> Anyway, if you do have a LGA 775 cpu say P4 506 get GA-G41M-Combo and you don't need to change anything else.




thank you for the suggestion and its my mistake abt the years. but anyways this is what i found on my p4 proc:-

Intel 04
pentium 4
506 SL8J8 china
2.66 GHZ/1M/533/0?A
5515B593

and im 100%  sure its of LGA 775 socket.
so suggest a good mobo according to the above spec and also suggest an entry level graphic card for this spec.

and i have few more doubts to clarify.they are : when i saw the specs of both mobo's i see the FSB as 1333/1066/800 MHz FSB but i think my proc's FSB is 533MHz only so is it supported on these mobos. and i also saw that they have SATA II ports or SATA 3 Gb/s ports but i have only SATA hdds with so are they supported with these mobos?


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yes, everything is supported. Just get either of the above two mentioned mobos.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 4, 2012)

Throw that P4 away and build a new PC on LGA1155 platform.


----------



## topgear (Oct 5, 2012)

for a entry level gfx card don't settle for anything less than a GT520 - price should be under 2.5-2.8k.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> for a entry level gfx card don't settle for anything less than a GT520 - price should be under 2.5-2.8k.



Not a gaming card. GT510, GT520 were entry level HTPC card or supplement for iGPU.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^+1, Get MSI G41M-P26 Motherboard @ ~2.4k
> Support upto C2D/C2Q CPU.
> One PCIe x16 slot
> Upto 8GB DDR3 RAM.



The above mentioned mobo does not support direct X 11.Will this be a problem if this board is used with HIS 6870 ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2012)

^Do you believe in using dx11 on an archaic config? It doesn't makes any sense, plus there will always be dx10. What's the need of dx11?


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 5, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^Do you believe in using dx11 on an archaic config? It doesn't makes any sense, plus there will always be dx10. What's the need of dx11?


Currently only changing mobo,memory, graphics card & cabinet due to budget constraint.So will below config work?
Proc:C2D E6550
Mobo:needed
RAM:needed
Cabinet:NZXT Gamma(Plan to buy)
Graphics car: HIS 6870 ICEQ (Plan to buy)


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't see any reason to not work.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> Currently only changing mobo,memory, graphics card & cabinet due to budget constraint.So will below config work?
> *Proc:C2D E6550*
> Mobo:needed
> RAM:needed
> ...



Getting an already  isn't going to help you in future.

Moreover price 2GB DDR2 RAM is more than 4GB DDR3 RAM nowadays.


----------



## Naxal (Oct 6, 2012)

I vote for Gigabyte Combo G41.. I am one happy user of it


----------



## anand20383 (Oct 14, 2012)

thank you so much once again for your support guys... i have decided to buy GA-G41M-Combo and searched for it and MSI mobo also in all the shops available in my city but i cant find them .so i have decided to buy it online.so please suggest me a website where i can buy the mobo for a better price and quality...


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2012)

^^ just get it from flipkart


----------



## anand20383 (Oct 16, 2012)

thank you so much "topgear" for ur suggestion. i have ordered the mobo and expecting to be delivered within a week. and one last query from my side. i.e; i have a friend who is having the same config as mine and now he want a mobo which supports only DDR3 so dont want a combo. he want a mobo + 4GB DDR3 + graphic card . his budget is rs.10,000. mobo preferably gigabyte...


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

Asus P5G41T-M-LX @ 3.1k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 @ 1.1k
HD6670 1GB GDDr5 @ ~5.5k.


----------



## aloodum (Oct 17, 2012)

^^^ lord havent they hoarded price of 775 boards!!! 
I remember about a year back most G41 solutions hovering from 2-2.4k, cheapest being the msi and costliest being the asus.

(PS:The  P5G41T-M-LX is the one with IDE support and the MLX3 is the one without it ? Right? )


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2012)

^^ They aren't being sold frequently and price changes with availability.


----------



## anand20383 (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks for your suggestion topgear. definitely the mobo you have suggested is an awesome mobo but when i checked its website for  cpu support list i cant find my cpu i.e; p4-506  2.66 GHZ/1M/533/0?A and when i googled for it , i found in some links that this proc is not supported by that mobo... btw the above mobo Asus P5G41T-M-LX is out of stock in flipkart. so please suggest me another mobo...


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2012)

^^ Then you don't have a choice other than getting the G41M combo.



aloodum said:


> ^^^ lord havent they hoarded price of 775 boards!!!
> I remember about a year back most G41 solutions hovering from 2-2.4k, cheapest being the msi and costliest being the asus.
> 
> (PS:The  P5G41T-M-LX is the one with IDE support and the MLX3 is the one without it ? *Right? *)



yes ..


----------



## anand20383 (Nov 2, 2012)

hey guys i have ordered ga-g41m-combo and corsair 4gb 1333mhz RAM from flipkart and as usual they have been delivered within 4 days but the problem now is that when i assembled everything and starting my system there is no response from it ... no beeps nothing but the power led ,hdd led are glowing and the cpu fan running . i have tried every possible combination but no use.so pls tell me what to do to make it work caz i have already spent abt Rs.4500  on the above parts.


----------



## aloodum (Nov 2, 2012)

well anand apart from cpu incompatibility the other thing that might be the issue is a dead on arrival mobo...
The only way to troubleshoot the same is to try using a different cpu of a more recent make on the same motherboard.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 2, 2012)

anand20383 said:


> hey guys i have ordered ga-g41m-combo and corsair 4gb 1333mhz RAM from flipkart and as usual they have been delivered within 4 days but the problem now is that when i assembled everything and starting my system there is no response from it ... no beeps nothing but the power led ,hdd led are glowing and the cpu fan running . i have tried every possible combination but no use.so pls tell me what to do to make it work caz i have already spent abt Rs.4500  on the above parts.



Please note the processor you are having is P4 2.66 GHz with FSB of 533. Since the G41 chipset you are trying to use works with processor linked frequency for its RAM module hence the chipset is trying to run your RAM @ 533 MHz

I doubt if the DDR-III you are using has a native support to this 533 MHz hence the system is unable to start.

Try with DDR-II, see if that can get the system booted.


----------



## aloodum (Nov 3, 2012)

@@ Naxal :  ^^ Gud point ...intresting....IIIRC , the board tries to achieve a 1:1 or 1:2 FSBRAM ratio .. i guess 1:2 the default stable one.
Now in his case its a 533 Mhz FSB clock, so that means a 133 and 1/4 mhz frequency

So the correct Ram settings would be either  133 1/4 Mhz or 266 1/2 Mhz

If it were ddr2, then say DDR2 533 MHZ (2 X 266 1/2)
Then FSBRAm at 1:2 would mean 133 1/4 : 266 1/2

Now in case of DDR3 _1333, means it should run at 266.5 Mhz DDR3_533 and this is not possible! 

@@ OP : Yes as Naxal suggested do try with a DDR2 stick, preferably a 533 Mhz stick


----------



## Naxal (Nov 3, 2012)

@Aloo Bhai,

Check this 



Spoiler



Before OC with default Q6600 processor settings

*i48.tinypic.com/144nsi.jpg

After OC by matching Q6600 FSB with RAM FSB

*i49.tinypic.com/6s4ze8.jpg


----------



## aloodum (Nov 3, 2012)

^^^ ahh the q600 is 1066Mhz clock, ie 266 Mhz fsb
the default setting scaled back your ddr3 1333 to DDR3 1066 ie 533Mhz
1: 2 is the default setting

whereas on ocing u went 333: 667 chopping off the quarter and half fractions)
Again 1:2 ratio


----------



## Naxal (Nov 3, 2012)

Point I tried to make is that, with Chipset G41, I guess processor FSB will have to match the DRAM, in this case of 533 MHz FSB, either the RAM have to have compatibility to run with 533 MHz FSB or one has to OC the processor to match the lowest running FSB of the RAM used.

I doubt with P4, OCing in that manner would be possible. I think the lowest FSB needed for DDR-III is 800 MHz ??


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

I suspect this a DOA issue ... Op's CPU FSB is 133 Mhz and if the mobo can support 1:4 ( FSBRAM ) / 1:3 ratio then the DDr3 ram module should run at ~532 / 399 Mhz which translates into ~1066/~800 Mhz ( effective ) ram speed and DDR3 ram can work those speeds..



> The frequency of ram and cpu FSB can't be the same always ... for eg. - you can use a DDr2 667 Mhz with 800 Mhz CPu FSB easily and 1333 Mhz ram with 800 Mhz cpu fsb but they will either run at their own speeds maintaining a proper CPu FSB ratio or may be OCed ( multi will be dropped to maintain the stock speed )  - so there's can be many mix and match combo of CPU fsb and ram frequency which should work well with DDr3 ram and 1333 Mhz DDr3 ram can be automatically clocked to 444/518/592/666 Mhz or any speed in-between or a little lower say ~400 Mhz..
> 
> the point is G41 chipset can work well with 533 Mhz FSB cpus and 1333 Mhz ram ( Clocked down to 1066 Mhz ) but G41 chipset has no native support for 533 Mhz FSB cpus though theoretically it should work but the compatibility depends more on how well the bios is made - this is the reason why some G41 mobos supports 533 Mhz FSB cpus and some don't.



Link : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...gabyte-g41-combo-motherboard.html#post1777998


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 3, 2012)

Anyone missing me?
@*anand20383: * The Gigabyte G41Combo should perfectly work with your processor. Here, I and Naxal have got G41 based mobos in the recent past and have successfully got the things working. I posted up a thread a while ago, I suppose it'll help you out clearing your doubts Revival of thedead (P4 system). There's no problem with the chipset's compatibility with the P4 you have. I too have one (P4-516) running happily with the MSI G41M-P26-suggested by dashing.sujay. Below is my system config for your reference and it's working perfectly. RAM's mostly, are capable of adapting the frequencies the motherboard forces them to run at. I have Kingston 1333MHz DDR3 sticks running in my PC, so, there's no issue with that. I suggest first check your RAM stick.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 3, 2012)

@CyberKID

What is the FSB you are running for your 533 MHz P4 ?? and what is the DDR-III FSB with present OC 3.5 GHz ?

It would helpful for me you can please post an image of your BIOS config image of OC settings for your processor and RAM.

Thanks.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 3, 2012)

My processor is rated at 533 MHz. Will post detailed BIOS settings/DRAM:FSB ratio in the evening. Will try posting pics of the bios screen for your reference.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 3, 2012)

> My processor is rated at 533 MHz.



I know that, but since your signature is showing OC of 3.5GHz hence I was asking that what is the FSB you are running for the OC ?


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 3, 2012)

I hope @anand20383 doesn't mind us interfering in his thread.
*i.imgur.com/cc0SQ.jpg

So, I hope the thing's getting clear with the screenshot of my PC's bios

CPU-Z Data for my PC
*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2568341.png


----------



## Naxal (Nov 3, 2012)

@CyberKID

Thanks for taking the pain.

If i am not mistaking then your DDR-III 1333 MHz RAMs are actually running with frequency 640 MHz, same as your processor, which is now running 640MHz FSB, OCed from 533 MHz..

So neither RAM (which is default 1333 MHz) nor processor (which is default 533 MHz) is running with their default given native operational FSB.

One more request, what happens if you set your processor FSB to default value ?

That is that "Adjust processor FSB MHz" field from 160 to 133 (that is your default value).

Will the system boot ?

@Topgear

Please comment !!


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2012)

if he sets CPU FSB to 133 Mhz he needs to set FSB/DRAM ratio to 1:1.60 ( any lower ratio may not work ) which should give him ~424 ( ~212 Mhz ) speed and the lowest possible speed of DDr3 ram module is 200 Mhz ie 400 Mhz effective ..


----------



## Naxal (Nov 4, 2012)

> if he sets CPU FSB to 133 Mhz he needs to set FSB/DRAM ratio to 1:1.60 ( any lower ratio may not work ) which should give him ~424 ( ~212 Mhz ) speed and the lowest possible speed of DDr3 ram module is 200 Mhz ie 400 Mhz effective ..



So the lowest FSB possible for DDR-III is 400 MHz ?

In that sense, 533 MHz FSB based processor should not need any touch of any settings as RAMs would be at 533 MHz.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 4, 2012)

Whenever I set the bios defaults, it doesn't need me to do any other tweaking, that's why, IMO, the motherboard has Auto settings for DRAM/FSB ratio, as it automatically sets the best possible DRAM/FSB ratio. Also, I do not overclock by tweaking other settings like processor voltages, DRAM/FSB ratios, etc., I just increase the processor frequency to a desired level and leave other settings intact as the system automatically does it for me. Anyways, I'm posting a screenshot of the bios with default settings.

*i.imgur.com/Dxd6A.jpg


----------



## Naxal (Nov 4, 2012)

CyberKiD said:
			
		

> Anyways, I'm posting a screenshot of the bios with default settings.



This is more than enough now for anyone with 533 MHz FSB based Processor to see that the DDR-III is capable enough to run @ 533 MHz. Infact as written by topgear, it (DDR-III) will go down to 400 MHz even !!



			
				CyberKiD said:
			
		

> Also, I do not overclock by tweaking other settings like processor voltages, DRAM/FSB ratios, etc.



DRAM:FSB ratio are needed to be touched only if you are overshooting the maximum stable FSB value. Since your OC is well under that, I dont think one would need to touch that.

but I am surprised to read about the voltage since I think voltage may need to be manually changed if needed otherwise its not in my knowledge that chipset can automatically increase VCore unless its pre-programmed with different BIOS profile

correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 4, 2012)

I think there's a confusion over the chipset adjusting voltages. I never meant that. AFAIK, Processor/RAM voltages need to be adjusted automatically for any overclock beyond the rated/supported Multiplier/Frequencies.


----------



## topgear (Nov 5, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> I think there's a confusion over the chipset adjusting voltages. I never meant that. AFAIK, Processor/RAM voltages need to be adjusted *automatically* for any overclock beyond the rated/supported Multiplier/Frequencies.



if you OC cpu / ram mobo and set the cpu vcore/Dram volt to auto the mobo may or may not find the best possible stable voltage automatically - this only helps in mild Oc but for a real OC it's best to manually tweak settins 



Naxal said:


> So the lowest FSB possible for DDR-III is 400 MHz ?
> 
> In that sense, 533 MHz FSB based processor should not need any touch of any settings as RAMs would be at 533 MHz.



yes and see, _CyberKID's_ screenshot has proved everything


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 5, 2012)

Sorry about _*automatically  *_I meant to say that the VCore/RAM voltages are required to be set manually.


----------



## Naxal (Nov 5, 2012)

Well coming to the point of main topic, the FlipKart warranty and return policy of 30 days money back should allow the OP to request for a replacement board.


----------



## anand20383 (Nov 8, 2012)

thank you so much for your support guys. as suggested by "aloo bhai" and "naxal bhai" i have replaced the p4 with pentium dual core E2180 proc and miraculously it started working. i think its the FSB that caused all this trouble. anyways my system is up and running. guys pls tell me what changes do i need to make in bios to get performance from both ram and proc.i have only cpu fan along with the supplied heat sink, so i dont think i can OC the proc.  and once im getting the performance i need im planning to buy Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU and sapphire HD6670 1 gb ddr5 graphic card this month. so tell me how the config will be or do i need to change any thing.....


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2012)

dumb bios what caused this issue ... anyway, talking about performance upgrade - well for that you need to OC that cpu first and to do that get a cpu cooler like CM Hyper TX3 Evo and a Quality PSu first - see ho much you can get from your cpu - aim for at-least 2.5 Ghz


----------



## Naxal (Nov 9, 2012)

anand20383 said:


> thank you so much for your support guys. as suggested by "aloo bhai" and "naxal bhai" i have replaced the p4 with pentium dual core E2180 proc and miraculously it started working. i think its the FSB that caused all this trouble. anyways my system is up and running. guys pls tell me what changes do i need to make in bios to get performance from both ram and proc.i have only cpu fan along with the supplied heat sink, so i dont think i can OC the proc.  and once im getting the performance i need im planning to buy Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU and sapphire HD6670 1 gb ddr5 graphic card this month. so tell me how the config will be or do i need to change any thing.....



I think FSB of 1333 MHz should be a right target for this 800 MHz CPU. Meaning effecting clock speed (1333/4 x 10) of 3.33 GHz from stock 2.0 GHz (800/4 x 10). Running at 1333 MHz should also allow the DDR-III RAMs to run at their optimal 1333 MHz as well.

Increase voltage (vCore) only if needed and overclock step by step.

E2180 is one of the best over clockable processor ever came to market. So it should over clock with ease to that 1333 FSB mark. In case you find it to hard to run at 1333 MHz mark, then setlle for 1066 MHz FSB. Meaning effective clock speed of (1066/4 x 10) 2.66 Ghz.

Corsair VS4500 @ 2k
Cooler Master 212 Evo @ 2k
ATI HD6670 1GB @ Rs. 5k


----------



## anand20383 (Nov 14, 2012)

one final suggestion guys ... i have  already ordered sapphire HD6670 1 gb ddr5 graphic card now im confused abt PSU Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU or Corsair VS450 450 Watts PSU which one should i buy? my config now is ga-g41m-combo MB,corsair 4 gb ddr3 RAM,2 x 80gb sata hdds and 1x 320gb sata hdd,1x lg dvd-rw


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2012)

get the first one


----------



## nrj5 (Nov 16, 2012)

i too have the same processor         : intel p4 2.66GHz 506
                           motherboard      : intel 101GGC
                           RAM                 : 256MB DDR1
PC has got slow with time so want to upgrade mobo and ram and leave it as an extra pc for accounts(Tally) use in home
So, please suggest is my idea of upgradation  good ?
if yes then which mobo to hunt for..


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2012)

^^ Create a new Thread  in PC Components / Configurations by filling up the questions presnt in the thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2012)

nrj5 said:


> i too have the same processor         : intel p4 2.66GHz 506
> motherboard      : intel 101GGC
> RAM                 : 256MB DDR1
> PC has got slow with time so want to upgrade mobo and ram and leave it as an extra pc for accounts(Tally) use in home
> ...



get what CyberKID is using.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 17, 2012)

nrj5 said:


> i too have the same processor         : intel p4 2.66GHz 506
> motherboard      : intel 101GGC
> RAM                 : 256MB DDR1
> PC has got slow with time so want to upgrade mobo and ram and leave it as an extra pc for accounts(Tally) use in home
> ...


If you're using a modern day PC/laptop simultaneously with the P4 one, you'll feel it seriously slow. I'll suggest *IF IT AIN'T BROKE, DON'T FIX IT*. I hope everything is going on fine, and you just need to increase your system RAM a bit. I'll suggest get yourself a 1 GB DDR RAM module and use it with your 256MB RAM. you'll feel quite a difference. And once you feel the need to upgrade, just upgrade it to a modern day machine. There's no point upgrading to a motherboard having an LGA775 socket, which supports intel processors till Core2 Quad if your current motherboard is working fine. Just browse the Bazaar section and you might get a 1GB DDR RAM from someone willing to sell it, if you're okay with buying a used RAM module, else get your hands on a new DDR RAM stick which costs ~1K for a 1GB stick.


----------



## dineshgally (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi guys... as suggested by this thread i have ordered gigabyte-g41m motherboard for my intel pentium p4 2.66 ghz processor with EVM DDR2 2 GB PC RAM 800 MHZ. the system is up and running but i have got some problem in that while playing videos over internet or through any video players the video gets stuck and it doesnt play normally. one more thing i noticed is whenever i try to open my computer it takes hell lot of time and wen i browse through the files in the folder the mouse is kind of reacting weird like it gets hung nd starts moving slowly there is a LAG in all the things. i dono what needs to be done for this. 

Please help me out guys in this problem.


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2012)

^^ check your HDD for bad sectors and if you are facing any more issue do create a new thread.


----------

